# Need help !!!



## 96110 (Aug 24, 2005)

We are living in a tropical country ( Malaysia) which is hot & warm all year round. My 3 little daughters have been talking about 'motorhome' ( which we never seen one before --not to say drive it before) which I agreed to make it try during Nov 2005 to rent one and travel around Germany, Austraia & switzerland or nearby countries.They would like to play with snow alone the way which they have not see one yet in their life.
Can some one please help :-
1.to give tips to plan route ( about 10-12 days) , Places to play with snow?
2. to give Web page looking for camp sites ( Aries?)in the countries?
3. basic rule & things need to prepare for the trip ?
4. to give some idea of heating while not driving esp sleeping at night ( as we are all so get use to hot weather -32-35 deg C- whole year round)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Eillie - I won't be able to help you with your questions very much but did want to say that it's great to see you here. My husband and I have visited Malaysia and it's a lovely country. Hot as you say .. Germany, Austria and Switzerland will not be!! At the moment they have terrible floods there but this is unusual. 
The children will love to see snow! Re the heating in the motorhome - most have blown air heating run by gas and it will be lovely and warm. Make sure that the company you are hiring the motorhome from show you how it works.
There are many people on here who will advise you on routes to take etc ... have a really wonderful holiday and please come back here and tell us all about it!! Ana xx


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A lovely idea for you and your family, Eille. As far as the snow goes, I think most of us would rather swap our snow for your climate! Although Britain is not a good place to reliably see snow.

Anyway, on to your questions. I have to say that, at the moment they are a bit too far ranging, and not specific enough to give definitive answers. You'll need to do a bit more homework, then come up with more specific questions. However in general terms, snow will be available, certainly in mountainous areas, in winter and early spring in central Europe, but... these are not ideal times to motorhome!

May I suggest Switzerland in early May should give you sufficient access to plenty of snow (in the Passes) to satisfy your family's curiosity, but will also give you the reasonable chance of some fine weather to enjoy the rest of what Europe has to offer you? Skiing holidays using a motorhome are a bit 'specialised', particularly as you're coming from such a distance and unused to the climate.

So, to answer your points:
1) It depends on what you're wanting to see (apart from 'snow'!) and where you hire your motorhome. I'd suggest hire on mainland Europe, then you won't have to pay the expensive ferry crossing from England to France. Unless, of course, you want to motorhome in England. 10-12 days is not very long to be able to see much and travel long distances

2)This site for aires in France www.campingcar-infos.com/ . Search our MotorHomeFacts site here, and do internet searches for more info on other countries.

3)Too much to list! Read the posts on this site, make notes, and ask specific questions. Oh, and bring plenty of coats and pullovers!

4)As Ana has said, heating is very efficient in modern motorhomes - you'll have no problems there.

Good luck. Let us know how your plans progress. And tell us who eventually wins the snowball fight! :lol:


----------



## 96110 (Aug 24, 2005)

Good feedback from Anna. Now I am peace in mind on heating issue.
You're right Barry, I can't post specific question cos 'self drive motorhome' is a new and something just too new for me to ask much due to "NEW". Anyway thanks for the feedback. Hope be able to ask specific when I learn more.
Eille


----------

